# Markus Klinko & Indrani Student Photography Competition



## ChrisMoore (Jan 25, 2010)

Klinko & Indrani Photo Competition

Bron Imaging Group has partnered with the iconic photographic team of Markus  Klinko and Indrani.

The Bron Imaging Group bi-annual BIG ED photographic contest will be hosted by  the power couple this spring. The theme of the contest is an intimate portrait  of the girl or boy next door. The image could be a brief glimpse of an intimate  moment, something that plays on the voyeuristic. Possibly the image could be  something more Rockwellian centered around a boy scout troop or a combination of  the two, remember it is M&I

The competition will run from February 1st to July 1st. Markus Klinko and  Indrani will select the winners, along with a hand picked panel of stylists and  magazine editors. 

 *First prize* will be a  complete broncolor Mobil A2R travel kit.
_In addition, the winner  will have the option to add a second head from the following choices, Mobilite 2  head, a Unilite head, or a Ringflash C._

*Second prize* will be a broncolor Minicom RFS Travel kit.

*Third prize* will be a California Sunbounce Micro Mini with flash bracket.

*Fourth prize* will be a FOBA M2 ball head with Quick Release plate.


----------

